# Typology... Am I taking this too far...



## jd.morrison (Mar 3, 2008)

In Genesis 47:13 - 31. I am reading it, and what do I see. I see Christ's Lordship and Christ's Salvation foreshadowed. I see His Lordship in the fact that by the end of the famine Joseph is in control of everything in the land of Egypt (with the exception of the pagan priests) including the lives of the Egyptians. And I see the Salvation of Christ to all the nations because both Israel and Gentiles were saved from Death and destruction. Now, I have just started into typology and I don't want to just throw it in where it doesn't belong because it is somewhat new to me and I am trying to use it. If you know what I mean...

All opinions and things that might help me prevent use of typology outside the context of the passage would be appriciated.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

The broad contours of Joseph's life certainly do parallel what Christ has accomplished. For going too far in typology, read Arthur Pink's Gleanings in Genesis. For just the right amount, read Currid on Genesis.


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The broad contours of Joseph's life certainly do parallel what Christ has accomplished. For going too far in typology, read Arthur Pink's Gleanings in Genesis. For just the right amount, read Currid on Genesis.




Yes Joseph is seen as the obedient son who saves his people


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)

Joshua, from 30,000 feet your view of Genesis 47 is spot on. Messianic shadows are seen throughout the Pentateuch. But at close up range typology blurs and we see the context of the narrative. So in a real sense we get the best of both worlds.


----------



## jd.morrison (Mar 3, 2008)

What about any recommended books on Typology or Christology in the OT?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

On typology, I recommend Fairbairn, Goldsworthy, Vos, Kline, Clowney, and Greidanus. The premier volumes on Christology in the OT are by Hengstenberg, a fairly exhaustive Christological reading of all Messianic passages in the OT.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe the thread title should read, "Am I a Hyper-Typer"


----------



## py3ak (Mar 3, 2008)

Spurgeon had this to say about it.

_Treasury of David_ on Psalm 40:2

"Jesus is the true Joseph taken from the pit to be lord of all."


----------



## Ivan (Mar 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Maybe the thread title should read, "Am I a Hyper-Typer"



Well, I think I only type about 30 words per minute so I won't qualify as a "Hyper-*Typer*!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 3, 2008)

Joseph is one of the _preeminent_ types of Christ in the OT. Hated by his brethren, "who would not have this man to rule over them," they sought his destruction, which God used to save them, and not only them but the whole earth (Gen. 45:7; 41:57).

Acts 7:9 "And the patriarchs, moved with *envy*, sold Joseph into Egypt: but God was with him."

Mt. 27:18 "For he knew that for *envy* they had delivered him."


----------



## MW (Mar 3, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> All opinions and things that might help me prevent use of typology outside the context of the passage would be appriciated.



A scribe well instructed brings out of his treasure things new and old. For an excellent treatment of Joseph as a type of Christ consult this work: Grace and Truth: Or, The Glory and ... - Google Book Search

There is an element of faith involved in typology which is not always appreciated. The believer looks on Jesus Christ as all in all, and in the simplicity (i.e., singleness) of his faith sees the OT institutions and characters as fulfilled by the Lord of all. The problem is not usually in taking typology too far, but in not giving a good account as to how Christ has fulfilled the OT type. If we exegete the OT passage first, and ensure that we have understood what is of redemptive significance in it, then there should be no difficulty in seeing how it's redemptive hope has been brought to light through the gospel of Jesus Christ. It's only when one turns to the OT with a view to finding significance in every detail of colour and number that problems emerge.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 4, 2008)

For further reading on OT people, I recommend Spurgeon's Men & Women of the OT, and Christ in the OT (I think that's the title of the latter).


----------

